# first smoke



## gordon1 (Jan 8, 2007)

wish me luck   ribs are going on in a few....


4 or so pounds of baby backs.   rubbed them down last night.  three different rubs.  first one a "kanas city" from smoke and spice.  other two are both different "memphis" rubs.  I tweaked them all a bit.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I see you are properly equiped with fire (thirst) extingushing liquid...always make mine taste better! Get 'er done.

Gator


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 8, 2007)

fresh case in the fridge   only on # 2 now


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 8, 2007)

Good looking bones Gordon!!  Man I haven't had a PBR in years!  I didn't know they still made em'!  I remember drinking those when I was a kid!!!  Have one for me!!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks great and looks like you got a good start on things.

Keep up the food porn!
Happy smokin'


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Everything looks good except the beer  
Have fun dude


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Puff once again, it all looks great except that beer! We marched in a FD parade 2 years ago for a neighboring dept. They were serving us that crap for nothing after the parade. I just went home! BTW, in the second picture, if we get Scotty to zoom in, we can get the secret recipe to Gordons rub!   Nice job Gordon!


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 8, 2007)

no secret they are on the interweb   oh and I love pbr.  I like good beer too but honestly the only place I drink anything else is at work (I work at a local brewery and we have some great IPA's)


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 8, 2007)

at an hour and a half


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking good Gordon. I see you did the stack mod.


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 8, 2007)

stack mod and baffle mod.


----------



## Finney (Jan 8, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> no secret they are on the interweb   oh and I love pbr.  I like good beer too but honestly the only place I drink anything else is at work (I work at a local brewery and we have some great IPA's)


You made Highlands?  That's from Asheville, right?


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> gordon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is from here.  I work at a smaller local micro brewery called asheville pizza and brewing co.  we don't even do kegs yet (except for employees)  won't be long though.  I mostly just deliver pizza but it's a great place to work.


----------



## cleglue (Jan 8, 2007)

Gordon,

How did they come out?  They look good.


----------



## Finney (Jan 8, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll look up the pizza place next time I come to town.  I love Asheville and go as often as the schedule allows.  Wish I could find a job that would afford me living there.

How'd the ribs turn out?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

[smilie=a_hrm.gif] 
Finished pics?
Don't leave us hanging


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

Where is the food PORN


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 9, 2007)

about four and half-five hours

the two on the right are the first kc rub.  they were the best we thought.  on the left at the top is the last rub and on the bottom is the second rub,  i really liked the top left.  lots of brown sugar  












so good!!  no need for sauce at all.  I didn't want any in the first place but my girl did so we made one from the smoke and spice book.  it was nasty.  not one of the guest even tried to use it cause it wasn't needed.  one of my good friends that ate with us was a vegetarian for years until about three weeks ago.  nothing like seeing a former vegi killing some ribs off the bone


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> about four and half-five hours
> 
> the two on the left are the first kc rub.  they were the best we thought.  on the left at the top is the last rub and on the bottom is the second rub,  i really liked the top left.  lots of brown sugar
> 
> ...



Gotta love that  

A little dark, but that the sugar in your rub. My bias. not a fan of sugar but if you liked it, that what's counts!

Good job on the first smoke.

PS: Edit the "ef" word in the post, this isn't the blue room.

PSS: I ain't no moderator.


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Ah brown sugar how come you taste so good


----------



## jminion1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Gordon 
Brown sugar is white sugar with molasses added, switch to turbinado or raw sugar. Raw sugar is the first pressing of the cane and the molasses is still present. It also has a higher burn temp so you can get rid of the black color but keep the flavor you like.
Jim


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 9, 2007)

jminion said:
			
		

> Gordon
> Brown sugar is white sugar with molasses added, switch to turbinado or raw sugar. Raw sugar is the first pressing of the cane and the molasses is still present. It also has a higher burn temp so you can get rid of the black color but keep the flavor you like.
> Jim



thanks!  I saw turbinado listed in some of the rub recipes and had no idea what it was.


----------



## john a (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice job Gordon, keep up the good work.

Dat's what's the Blue Room, is it like the Green Door?


----------



## gator1 (Jan 9, 2007)

gordon,

Congrats on the first smoke, you made it through with flying colors. Thanks for sharing.

Gator


----------



## john pen (Jan 9, 2007)

Id eat that !! Some good looking bones you got there...Im a fan of the sugar in rubs..Ive got to try the raw sugar thing...


----------



## gator1 (Jan 9, 2007)

jminion,

ditto on the sugar in the raw.

Gator


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 9, 2007)

Looks like you have tamed the Chargriller.   8) 

Good Job.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Gordon looks great...John I believe that turbinado and sugar in the raw are the same thing...


----------



## john pen (Jan 9, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gordon looks great...John I believe that turbinado and sugar in the raw are the same thing...



Are we talking he larger ground type of sugar ? I wonder if mixing maple syrup to raw suger and somehow drying it would work ??


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes we are talking about the larger sugar..and I dont' think that adding maple syrup would work..JMHO...but you could sub granualted maple sugar for Brown sugar in a rub recipe..like I have known to do..


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 9, 2007)

Don;t mind 'em on the beer Gordon, nothin goes better than a cold PBR  8)


----------



## john pen (Jan 9, 2007)

"Red Neck, White Socks, And Blue Ribbon Beer"

There's no place that I'd rather be
than right here 
With my red neck, 
white socks,
and Pabst Blue Ribbon Beer 

Who sang it ??


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> Don;t mind 'em on the beer Gordon, nothin goes better than a cold PBR  8)


Man I thought you had better taste in Beer.....I haven't had PBR since highschool...


----------



## john pen (Jan 9, 2007)

How about "Old Milwaukie beer" ???


----------



## wittdog (Jan 9, 2007)

Old Mill and Mill Best was college...when we splurged it was Genny or Busch


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 9, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take what you can get Dave, take what you can get   once in awhile I don't mind crackin open a cold Old Milwater beer  8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 9, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> How about "*Old Milwaukie beer*" ???



Yeah, we call it Old Milwater Beer


----------



## john pen (Jan 9, 2007)

Old mil isn't bad as long as its rocking cold !!!! One it gets past that stage, it sort of goes bad..just have to drink them fast...MY father in law used to drink Piels lite...uuuggghhh...


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jan 9, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Old mil isn't bad as long as its rocking cold !!!! One it gets past that stage, it sort of goes bad..just have to drink them fast...MY father in law used to drink Piels lite...uuuggghhh...



Those kinda beer's are the one's to drink if you plan on drinking A LOT of beer!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Gordon those bones looked great for your first cook!
Great job


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Gordon those bones looked great for your first cook!
> Great job



thanks.  I was very, very surprised.  temp seemed a bit higher than I wanted but never more than 250.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if all the mods are done, it's still a pain to regulate that cooker.


----------



## Finney (Jan 9, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> gordon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puff, did you ever do the charcoal basket mod?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 9, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that's the only mod I never did. I was going to but.....well......


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking ribs! Especially for yer first cook.
I like the "Iron City Beer" mug yer hiding behind the PBR  
I tried that Iron City only once, that was because a delivery truck wrecked on i-95 and sold the remainder of the load to a Package store by the hi-way. Sold it super cheap. We drank good for a couple weeks


----------



## cleglue (Jan 9, 2007)

Gordon,

The ribs look great.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 9, 2007)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Great looking ribs! Especially for yer first cook.
> I like the "Iron City Beer" mug yer hiding behind the PBR
> I tried that Iron City only once, that was because a delivery truck wrecked on i-95 and sold the remainder of the load to a Package store by the hi-way. Sold it super cheap. We drank good for a couple weeks



I thought is was a Drive By Truckers Cosey :?:  Love that band


----------



## gordon1 (Jan 9, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's talking about the coffee mug behind the beer.  but yes that is a truckers koozie.  glad to know there are other fans on here.  just saw the two night run in atl for new years  \m/


----------

